# Ringwraith statue



## Alcuin (Sep 24, 2008)

Very amusing! Just a bit over 2 minutes long. Doesn’t matter whether you like the movies or not.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GmDT-I4cb6w


----------



## YayGollum (Sep 24, 2008)

Heh. I used to do that all of the time on Halloween. Dressed up like a scarecrow and sat limply on a chair. Scare the last kid going to the door with a twitch or something, make the others call him crazy, then get them all as they leave.


----------



## Sidhe (Sep 26, 2008)

Slightly later holiday than Halloween: Bonfire night. Too lazy to make a Guy Fawkes, so we dressed up me (as the smallest kid) put me in a wheel barrow and pretended I was the Papist wrongdoer. Surprising how many people thought I was a dummy, lots of comments about how good our puppet was. Hilarious, and the complete opposite of the OP. "penny for the guy?".

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guy_Fawkes_Night

In case anyone's not aware of our almost pagan customs.

Personally I think we should go back to burning the village idiot in a wicker man. There's a few politicians I'd like to see immolated.


----------



## Burzum (Oct 19, 2008)

Heh, the Nazgul are insanely cool. I hope I would see one of those some day... (or become one myself).


----------

